
Torrents with public domain paywalled papers from before 1923 - Breadmaker
https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/abld5g/800_gib_torrents_with_1500k_public_domain/
======
sp332
I thought this was old, but the story I was thinking of was 33GB of files that
are legally public domain but were only available on JSTOR.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2789709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2789709)

------
mistrial9
hooray Archive.org ; long-live Archive.org !

~~~
sp332
[https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/) !

------
zaarn
For anyone checking by in the reddit post; /r/Datahoarders is a very
interesting subreddit.

If you're planning to build a custom NAS, this subreddit and /r/homelab are
quite the resource to get going and find good options.

It also helps as a source for Linux ISO's to hoard.

------
tracker1
Don't seem to be any seeds on the tracker.

------
jabberthemutt
While this is the right thing to do, be careful. I am sure that there is
copyright on the digital files themselves. Similar to the disregard for human
culture that museums showed when trying to prevent third-reproductions of
their catalog images and else.

~~~
g45y45
Copyright on On the digital files? Computers didn't exist in that form in
1923. 1923 materials are now longer under US copyright post Jan 1st 2019. We
havent had bulk new public domain materials since 1998 (1922 materials).

Anyone paywalling this is 'erecting a wall around the commons'. These files
belong to a shared body of human knowledge and are unencumbered by copyright.

~~~
cleeus
While the words in the articles are public domain, the bits in the files are
not. So to free the articles, you have to take the bits, turn them into the
words and then encode those into bits again.

~~~
jjeaff
I don't think digitizing a document has ever been ruled as being
transformative enough to warrant its own copyright. Now a sylized photo of a
document might.

But I could be wrong. Do you have a source?

Even in the case of Aaron Schwartz, they prosecuted on the grounds that his
download bot constituted unlawful entry to their system.

~~~
davvolun
For various reasons, I'm not able to provide a source for this. Suffice to
say, just because it seems likely that you would end up winning the case
doesn't mean someone with deep pockets won't do everything they can to keep
you from doing it.

Does that apply to OPs argument? I don't think so; but just like Aaron
Schwartz, lawyers can be quite creative when their clients are willing to pay.

~~~
xbmcuser
Hasn't gutenberg.com being doing this for the last 40-50 years ie digitising
pubic works.

------
kylek
"1500k" makes my eye twitch

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Definitely get your eyes checked out. 1500k is toward the orange/red end of
the color temperature spectrum and should definitely not be hard on the eyes.
It should actually be pretty east on them.

(Yes, I know that OP's talking about use use of 1500k to refer to 1.5 million)

~~~
dpark
If you're going to make the lame joke, don't explain that you're joking at the
end. It kills whatever humor the joke had.

~~~
arbitrage
Especially around here.

